# Icelandic Fleeces



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Icelandic fleeces 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Icelandics have less lanolin in the fleece - means more fiber yield per pound of raw fleece. Icelandic fleeces have a 20 to 29% shrink, compared to modern breeds where 50% of the fleece weight is in the wool grease. Therefore, a 7 pound Icelandic fleece would yield as much fiber as a 10 lb. fleece of a modern breed.
Adult fleeces are 5 to 7 lbs. lamb fleece 5 pounds. Approximate size 3 feet wide and 4 1/2 long Fleeces are sold unwashed, but heavily skirts and hand picked to remove bits of hay, I have first year lamb clips.............white and oatmeal. Pics attached of fleeces 1-5 Tog and Thel
Fleeces are $15 per fleece shipping $12 for one fleece, multiple fleeces in a large box, each fleece separated with clean paper.......would ship for only a few extra dollars.
You can PM me or email me direct at [email protected] 
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Picture of fleece #6


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I bought two of Jerry's well skirted fleeces, great quality and a very reasonable price. I highly recommend him, the shipping was so fast and the fleece was packed great. The colors are lovely too!

I am going to have such a great time with these easy to process fleeces!

Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I will also recommend Jerry's fleeces! I bought two from an earlier grouping. Shipping was fast! Nicely packaged. Well-skirted and oh so beautiful! And such a reasonable price!


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Fleeces 1 and 3 are sold
Jerry


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

I have only 3 fleeces left, numbers 4, 5, 6. Great fleeces at a great price See buyer's comments
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Jerry. I love the last 3 fleeces you sold me. LOVE them!! I'll take 4, 5, and 6 or what you have left. I'll send you an email. Thx


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Have to pass Jerry. I was getting my fleece together for Tour De Fleece and had to get it elsewhere. Thanks anyway.


----------

